# Spin Bikes What to get (available in Ireland)



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a €300 budget, that and living in Ireland is limiting my choice.

It'll be for my wife and I so whilst I don't need commercial grade quality, I want something decent that will be a good riding experience and last a long time.

These 2 are ones I've found online that I'm considering. I haven't found much on the used/refurbished front that has been worth considering

http://www.irishsportswarehouse.ie/catalog/exercise-bikes/cintura-sports-pro-speed-racing-exercise-bike?zenid=2c0e0938639ba14578c99c64539755c6

http://www.irishsportswarehouse.ie/catalog/exercise-bikes/powertech-protrain-8000-racing-exercise-bike


----------



## johno333 (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you been on donedeal.ie ??


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I missed out on a NXT Spinner. I bought the Powertech one last week and it seems pretty good, Nice and sturdy.

The abs will come this year!


----------



## Fitbunnie40 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

I would recommend you don't buy a Livestrong Spin Bike, they have them my gym and they are always going wrong!

Keiser Spin bikes are supposed to be the best accordingly to my spin teacher, have a look on e-bay, lots of choice to give you an idea.

T


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

PosterBoy said:


> Yeah I missed out on a NXT Spinner. I bought the Powertech one last week and it seems pretty good, Nice and sturdy.
> 
> The abs will come this year!


While spinning is great for getting fit and helping you lose the initial few pounds, I wouldn't rely on it for getting a 6 pack all by itself.

Are you working out in a gym in Galway as well?


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Yes of course Best gym in the west http://warehousegym.ie/


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

have you considered buying a racing bike and getting a rack for it so you can ride it stationary or take it out? if i lived in ireland i would love the option to ride out on them roads when its nice but inside when its typical irish days


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

I've a mountain bike and ride to work but wanted an option for the wife as well as myself so the spin bike is our soloution. The powertech one is going well, nice and solid and quiet


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

I actually got a solid one off elverys.ie for €150 does exactly what's needed , thinks it's a 13kg flywheel , I use it a lot and no complaints , the missus and her daughter also use it


----------

